# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از فنی به تجربی

## 1660370302

من تازه دراین تایپک عضو شدم ونمی دونم سوالاتم کجامطرح کنم به همین دلیل دراین جا مطرح مکنم خواهش می کنم جواب بده 
من دانشجوی کاردانی رشته عمران  در دانشگاه فنی انقلاب هستم ومی خواستم بدونم می تونم از فنی به تجربی تغییر رشته بدم.
اگه بتونم ایا باید  پیش دانشگاهی ام بخونم. :Yahoo (17):

----------

